# How does the cruise control/auto stop work with trifecta tune?



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

@TRIFECTA @Blasirl


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Trifecta disables autostart.

As for gas savings. That's a myth. What you save for not idling. You use for restarting in the form of a richer mixture.

I have a module in mine to disable autostop. I get 42 mmpg. If I shut my truck off in the drive thru. My number drops by the time I leave drive thru.


----------



## CruzeLTRS (8 mo ago)

Savings are savings, especially nowadays smh


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> As for gas savings. That's a myth. What you save for not idling. You use for restarting in the form of a richer mixture.


What? Incorrect. You might not like it but don't spread disinformation. Plenty of documentation out there about it's gas saving even if it is small. Generally in the ballpark of 5-8% with the added benefit of reduced emissions while at a standstill.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I have the trifecta auto-stop disable tune on both my wife's '15 Malibu and my daughter's Gen2 '16 Cruze. Cruise control works as it should on both cars.
I have noticed that even with the cruise switch left on (tune supposedly turned off), auto-stop was still disabled when stopped in traffic. Not that Im complaining.....
IMO, auto-stop was one of the worst ideas GM ever came up with. There are other ways to save the minuscule amount of fuel it supposedly saves, all the while at the expense of the extra wear and tear on engine components it causes. No thank-you.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

CruzeLTRS said:


> Hi there, I have just ordered the trifecta tune in Canada for my 2019 LT RS 1.4T and I am just waiting for the EZ flash cable which just shipped today to come in. Very excited as there is so many good things online about this tune!
> 
> I just have a few questions about how it exactly works. I understand that when cruise control is off, the tune is on and when CC is on the tune is off. So if I'm on the highway and the CC is off (sport mode tune on), can I turn the CC on and engage it like I always would while driving at anytime? Will CC work the same as it always has?
> 
> ...


As someone who actually has the full tune from Trifecta, I can answer all of these questions.

You can engage CC at any time as you normally would without any issues and it works as expected

Your AutoStop will work as intended with the CC light on. It will not work in Sport mode. Easy way to get the AutoStop to work is click the CC light back on and it will immediately enable AutoStop if all the normal criteria are met that would normally engage AutoStop. 

Any other questions, let me know.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

CruzeLTRS said:


> okay thanks, that makes sense. And you use your cruise control like you always would?


I don't use cruise except on the highway which I don't see much.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Iamantman said:


> What? Incorrect. You might not like it but don't spread disinformation. Plenty of documentation out there about it's gas saving even if it is small. Generally in the ballpark of 5-8% with the added benefit of reduced emissions while at a standstill.


That's not disinformation.

That's real life information.

I don't care what you've read. I know what I'm seeing.

Might not notice it if you only shut down once. But 15 times and it goes DOWN. And I'm talking one time thru drive thru


----------



## CruzeLTRS (8 mo ago)

Fireworks234 said:


> As someone who actually has the full tune from Trifecta, I can answer all of these questions.
> 
> You can engage CC at any time as you normally would without any issues and it works as expected
> 
> ...


A straight forward answer, appreciate it thanks!
Do you run 87 octane? I think I might just continue using that or 89. 
91 is the highest we have here but that’s Like $15 extra per tank


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

CruzeLTRS said:


> A straight forward answer, appreciate it thanks!
> Do you run 87 octane? I think I might just continue using that or 89.
> 91 is the highest we have here but that’s Like $15 extra per tank


You don't _need _to run premium, however, it is recommended. I run my premium (here that is 93) and I noticed my car to be more responsive and less erratic. My car was one with a _very_ touchy knock sensor and would detect knock on any deviations from 93 (even w/o a tune). However, my First Cruze would let me put 87 in it no problem before and after the tune. Each car is a little different so just do what works for you.


----------



## CruzeLTRS (8 mo ago)

Fireworks234 said:


> You don't _need _to run premium, however, it is recommended. I run my premium (here that is 93) and I noticed my car to be more responsive and less erratic. My car was one with a _very_ touchy knock sensor and would detect knock on any deviations from 93 (even w/o a tune). However, my First Cruze would let me put 87 in it no problem before and after the tune. Each car is a little different so just do what works for you.


Yea I might try it out, I just get hard shifts sometimes and can feel the car slowing when it drops gears. I don’t even use the AC much cause it makes it all worse lol. I’m sure higher octane would fix most of that though.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

CruzeLTRS said:


> Yea I might try it out, I just get hard shifts sometimes and can feel the car slowing when it drops gears. I don’t even use the AC much cause it makes it all worse lol. I’m sure higher octane would fix most of that though.


How many miles on yours? Also, the tune will help with shifting and overall sluggishness.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CruzeLTRS said:


> Hi there, I have just ordered the trifecta tune in Canada for my 2019 LT RS 1.4T and I am just waiting for the EZ flash cable which just shipped today to come in. Very excited as there is so many good things online about this tune!
> 
> I just have a few questions about how it exactly works. I understand that when cruise control is off, the tune is on and when CC is on the tune is off. So if I'm on the highway and the CC is off (sport mode tune on), can I turn the CC on and engage it like I always would while driving at anytime? Will CC work the same as it always has?
> 
> ...


CC works as normal. As do you need it when in cruise mode the tune is disabled. I have a Gen I without this feature so I think when you flash the tune, you choose if you want autostop or not. As for fuel, if you are getting a tune, you are better off with premium and without a tune I recommend at least 89.


----------



## CruzeLTRS (8 mo ago)

Fireworks234 said:


> How many miles on yours? Also, the tune will help with shifting and overall sluggishness.


36000 km


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

CruzeLTRS said:


> 36000 km


Ok, cool. Just making sure that any of the shifting wasn't related to needing a trans fluid drain and fill. They recommend doing that around 45-50k miles. So 72-80k km (I think...)


----------



## CruzeLTRS (8 mo ago)

Fireworks234 said:


> Ok, cool. Just making sure that any of the shifting wasn't related to needing a trans fluid drain and fill. They recommend doing that around 45-50k miles. So 72-80k km (I think...)


Okay thanks, I’ll keep that in mind when I get to that point


----------



## CruzeLTRS (8 mo ago)

Just got my tune in and wow! Absolutely awesome! Shifts are way smoother and the power is crazy! Once You get up to any speed You only hold the pedal down about 1/4 inch, so it’s very touchy! Amazing. Also can update every now on the auto stop. It works like it always does in the 2019 Cruze when the tune is on. Very happy about that. Would recommend anyone in Canada to talk to John at trifecta tune Ottawa if you’re wanting to order this. $489 all in feels like pennies for the performance you get outta this tune! Can’t get that power in any other vehicle for that price! Very excited to drive this car now!


----------



## Victorysnap (Oct 22, 2019)

Didn't Chevy put an Auto-Stop kill switch in the center console of the 2019's?...

I've gotten completely used to Driving in L either 5 or 6 depending on conditions....


----------



## CruzeLTRS (8 mo ago)

Victorysnap said:


> Didn't Chevy put an Auto-Stop kill switch in the center console of the 2019's?...
> 
> I've gotten completely used to Driving in L either 5 or 6 depending on conditions....


Yup, have to turn it on each time you get in the car. I just leave mine, doesn’t bother me at all


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

Why is your car auto stopping multiple times going through a single drive thru? My 2019 Cruze will only auto stop again after getting up to at least 10 or 15 mph in between stops. Otherwise it stops once then the engine stays running until I've driven at some speed again. Creeping through a drive thru (or in awful traffic) doesn't engage the auto stop over and over for me.

As for start/stop wearing things out, it's been universal on hybrid cars for about 20 years now and I've never heard of a plague of starter failures on hybrids. I personally find it blandly ignorable. If anything my gripe is that even in mild weather it won't stay auto stopped very long, not usually long enough to use a drive up ATM or anything longer than a modest signal timing at an intersection.



snowwy66 said:


> That's not disinformation.
> 
> That's real life information.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2014 Encore (5 mo ago)

Talked me right out of a tune from trifecta. I want the tune working whether cruise is on or off. With cruise on, boost still varies, tranny still shifts down and back up on hills etc, ETC. Bogus.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

TheDog said:


> Why is your car auto stopping multiple times going through a single drive thru? My 2019 Cruze will only auto stop again after getting up to at least 10 or 15 mph in between stops. Otherwise it stops once then the engine stays running until I've driven at some speed again. Creeping through a drive thru (or in awful traffic) doesn't engage the auto stop over and over for me.
> 
> As for start/stop wearing things out, it's been universal on hybrid cars for about 20 years now and I've never heard of a plague of starter failures on hybrids. I personally find it blandly ignorable. If anything my gripe is that even in mild weather it won't stay auto stopped very long, not usually long enough to use a drive up ATM or anything longer than a modest signal timing at an intersection.


My car don't shut off unless I shut it off.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

2014 Encore said:


> Talked me right out of a tune from trifecta. I want the tune working whether cruise is on or off. With cruise on, boost still varies, tranny still shifts down and back up on hills etc, ETC. Bogus.


This is an exclusive feature from us. DSVM (Driver Selectable Vehicle Modes) allows a customer to choose between a near stock fuel economy and Sport mode. This is able to be changed on the fly with the Cruise Control button.


The customer can opt out of this feature and request the performance be active all the time, tune always on.

Hope this helps clarify for anyone who may have been confused.


----------



## CruzeLTRS (8 mo ago)

2014 Encore said:


> Talked me right out of a tune from trifecta. I want the tune working whether cruise is on or off. With cruise on, boost still varies, tranny still shifts down and back up on hills etc, ETC. Bogus.


Car still runs smoothly and love the off option as you save more on gas anyways when the car is in cruise with tune off. Don’t need anymore power when in cruise for me anyways, just at once constant speed. Turn it off and pass anyone very easy, Works great 👌🏽


----------

